# Orient Bambino vs Orient Star Classic



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

This is my first watch-review ever. However, I will try my best to make it as good as possible.
I apologize in advance for any misuse of grammar; i am Dutch and english is my 2nd/third language.

There is no need to introduce these 2 watches; known as 2 of the best bang-for-buck watches.

In the red corner; the Orient Bambino! (150$)







Gen 2 V2

And in the blue corner; the Orient Star Classic! (300$)








Let's get ready to rumble!








The overall aesthetics of these 2 watches are similar in a way. They're both a little vintage-ey inspired, you get a warm feeling from the domed crystal & the dial is made in a classic but tasteful way. I realize the V1 bambino would be a better representative for this comparison (since it resembles the Star's dial) but I personally like this model the most; because of the classic vibe the rose gold roman numerals offer.

The Orient Star Classic is slightly smaller (38x42mm) than the Orient Bambino (40,5x46mm). I prefer the Orient Star size, because an all dial dress watch > 40mm is too much for me. 
It's not really an annoyance, it's just a preference.

Another notable difference is the power reserve on the Orient Star; mostly seen on higher end luxury watches. It's amazing what Orient can do for the little money they ask.








The Orient Bambino comes with a mediocre leather strap, some like it, others absolutely hate it. I didn't like it too much in the beginning, but after wearing it for a while the leather became less "cardboardish", and I actually don't mind the stiffness. The glossy look is something I personally don't mind. However, if you purchase this watch, chances are that you will consider buying a new strap. The buckle doesn't really fit the watch aesthetics either, it's pretty bulky looking compared to the slender aesthetics of the case. Other than that it's okay for what you pay.

The leather strap on the Orient Star Classic line is supposed to be pretty good quality; however I have no experience with them so I will not elaborate further.









My Star came with a bracelet. It's actually really surprising how well this bracelet is put together. If i had to compare this with other bracelets in this watch's category (SKX007, Orient Mako, Seiko flightmasters, certain citizen eco-drives,...) the fit and finish of this bracelet is superb. The center polish gives it a very subtle dressy shine.








The solid endlinks have a sturdy fit. There is a very light rattle when you shake the watch.








Machined clasp, pretty solid locking system








Drilled lug holes! No more fiddling around trying to poke that springbar out.

I have to note: putting the bracelet back on to watch is a challenge; however that seems to be the case with other bracelets with solid endlinks as well.








The dial on the Bambino has a dark white color. It's not cream by any means, but it's not perfectly white either. The indices look like they are kind of painted (i know they're not :-!) but everything is perfectly aligned. It has a very clean and dressy look to it, and in certain light the rose gold captures an orange'ish shine. One thing that puts me off is the "water resistant". In my opinion it would be much better if it would say AUTOMATIC. The dial also runs slightly downwards on the edges; it's hard to show it in pictures, but it gives it a very cool look in certain angles. I'm not really a fan of the logo; but my friend who has an Orient Symphony loves it; so yea; :think: personal i suppose.








The dial of the Star Classic is extraordinary. Pictures just don't do it justice. The color of the dial is a very clear silver-white. The indices look very nice, give a certain glare in different lighting situations; but nothing too blingy. One thing I have noticed (I have never read or seen this online) is that the dial has a VERY very light sunburst effect like you have on the Sarb065 (don't really know how to call it). Only seen in bright sunlight, but it is so very light that it goes unnoticed. I tried to capture it on camera but that wouldn't work. 
The power reserve indicator is a pretty smart feature, some say it clutters the dial, i find it doesn't. That's all personal i suppose. One thing I don't like is the date window; imagine if it would be at the 6 position . But then again the logo had to move elsewhere, decisions decisions :-d The blue hands are IMO the best feature; really distinguishes it from being a little too boring. 
The hands also change colors from nearly black in certain bad lighting; to bright blue during natural light.

The edges of the dial also curve downwards as with the bambino; but they do it in a much more refined way, and not so steep.








If there is something the bambino excels in; in my opinion it's their case design (or should i say crystal design :-d) The crystal makes up for nearly half of the case thickness which results in a very slender, vintage 60's look. It looks a lot thinner than the Orient Star Classic, but in reality it's probably 1 or 2mm difference. The case has a brushed finish, the top of the lugs are polished. The bambino has an unsigned crown. The crystal is a domed mineral crystal. 







The case finish on the star is better than on the bambino; the edges are done better and you can really see the difference of effort put into designing the case, whereas the Star looks more rounded. The case is polished and the top of the lugs have a brushed finish (the opposite of the bambino). Unlike the Bambino, the star has a signed crown. The crystal is a domed mineral crystal. I really wonder why they did not use a domed sapphire crystal and inflated the price with 50$. I wouldn't have hesitated any less to pull the trigger!








Here you see the difference a lot better.








The caseback of the Bambino is extremely polished; in other words; scratch magnet. I like the ORIENT logo on it; when you go over it with your finger you feel the engraving; it's not just a print. If you'd remove the caseback you would see:







"The Orient Cal 48743 which is a 21-jewel automatic that is not hacking or hand winding, but does feature a date. The frequency of the movement is 21,600 bph, which translates to 6 beats per second."
Nothing fascinating really, I believe it was a smart move to cover it up; since it's a very utilitarian movement with no finishing whatsoever. Self winding.








The 40N52 movement on the Orient Star Classic comes with a very minimalist but eye-catching finish such as those light geneva stripes on the rotor. Not everyone requires a decorated movement; but I find it nice bonus which is very fascinating to look at. "the soul of the watch" :-!. Winding this movement feels a lot more refined aswell.







7.5 inch
The Bambino on my wrist. Slightly too big for the classic vintage look IMO, but nothing too enormous to actually bother you.






7.5 inch
The size of the Orient Star Classic is literally; perfect. It's amazing how nice it sits on my wrist. It has slightly more presence than the bambino; but it still retains the retro classy look.

*The verdict
*Both of these watches offer amazing value for money. 
They are similar in some ways; but very different in most ways. 
You can definitely see the step-up in terms of fit, finish, quality and design. 
It's obvious that the Orient Star is the better machine. 
However, in terms of value, this might not be the case for everyone.
We have to keep in mind that the orient star is twice the price of the bambino (if you get a good deal).
However, if you would ask me: Is it worth 2x the amount of money?
My answer would be: Yes, in my opinion it's worth even 3x the amount of money. 
I personally believe you get a lot more with the Orient Star Classic for 300$,
than you do with the Orient Bambino for 150$.

However, that is my opinion and purely based on my observations and tastes.
In the end; these are 2 incredibly bang-for-buck dress watches and i completely understand the praise they get on WUS.

I hope you enjoyed this review;

Exer


----------



## Surfish (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice comparison review! For me it's the wrist shot that says it all... That Bambino has such presence and character 

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Surfish said:


> Nice comparison review! For me it's the wrist shot that says it all... That Bambino has such presence and character
> 
> Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


heres my new Bambino on a NATO


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Very nice, gotta love that cream dial!


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

What an excellent comparative review of the two.

I too have a bambino (gen 1 ver 1) and i love the side profile of the watch. It is amazing. One of the best optical illusions in watchmaking I feel.

It looks so thin, but really its not!










One thing I don't like about the Bambino is the 21mm lugs. And that strap was horrible (for my taste at least).

One question, does the Orient Star have heat blued hands or painted?


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

bobski said:


> What an excellent comparative review of the two.
> 
> I too have a bambino (gen 1 ver 1) and i love the side profile of the watch. It is amazing. One of the best optical illusions in watchmaking I feel.
> 
> ...


I couldn't find an answer online but if you'd ask me i would say they are painted. However i'm no specialist and they still look pretty amazing


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

They are painted. Nice review - my Star is my close second favourite to my Nomos. I never get tired of looking at it.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

I have an Orient with painted hands and they are wonderful!










It's my fave.

Orients are just such good value it's unbelievable. This one had a strap that was not at all worthy of the head, but I soon remedied that. Luckily it has 22mm even lugs so no strap squeeze either.


----------



## pearcyy (Jan 24, 2017)

Got to say, the Bambino for me.

Not sure it was a fair fight as one was double the price of the other


----------



## phantom3091 (Sep 3, 2013)

OS all the way for me. Such a great piece for $300. Can't beat it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom3091 (Sep 3, 2013)

The OS excels where the Sarb033/35 fall short: larger dial despite having almost the same case size, better finished, dressier bracelet (although the sarb bracelet is one of the most comfortable I've worn), 3 micro-adjustments on the clasp. The OS does not feel/look small like the sarb, it's the perfect size watch for most wrist sizes and it's extremely comfortable to wear. There are a few critics I have as there's no such things as "perfect watch". The size of the date window should've been larger since the date wheel is a bit far from the dial and is not as legible as on the sarb035. Also, on my watch, the date is slightly misaligned. 
The bracelet is a little squeaky, and not very substantial, almost hollow like. 
All in all, it's an incredible timepiece, considering you can get it at discounters for less than USD $300. I don't know of any other watch that takes inspiration from a vintage styling, at the same time has some modern touches, resulting in one of the best dress watches today. Great work Orient! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

My vote goes for the Orient Star Classic. Design, features (power reserve), and size are all winners in my opinion. I am actually thinking about purchasing an OS but I can't decide on the dial color. White with silver hands, white with blue hands, black.. they all look good, but I don't want to buy three versions of the same model!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

I was looking at both earlier in the year... preferred the 38.5mm and power reserve indicator of the classic... also prefer a smooth leather strap with a little vintage vibe...


----------



## phantom3091 (Sep 3, 2013)

Can't get enough of this beauty  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## callmev (Aug 18, 2017)

my vote on the OS too with the clean markers


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

Has the OS classic been discontinued? When I look for pricing information it seems like only "grey market" dealers still carry it. In particular, I am interested in the white dial version on a bracelet (the traditional one, with steel-colored hands).


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Nexus17 said:


> Has the OS classic been discontinued? When I look for pricing information it seems like only "grey market" dealers still carry it. In particular, I am interested in the white dial version on a bracelet (the traditional one, with steel-colored hands).


Did you do an actual web search before asking?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

I gotta go with the Bambino on this one. Maybe a small detail but something that ruins the Orient Star for me is just the S logo looks really cheap and kinda like an after thought. Reminds me too much of the Sheraton hotel logo too


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

I did, and for one I noticed a wide price variation. This is why I was confused.


----------



## sailing502 (Jul 23, 2017)

Love it on the NATO . Great choice.


----------



## jure12387 (Oct 15, 2017)

I would like to have either of them. Great watches for low price and great comparison review.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

jupiter6 said:


> Did you do an actual web search before asking?
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


What a useful response.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

bobski said:


> What a useful response.


I'm glad you liked it mate.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been looking at the Star. I did a search to find one on a strap and it came to this thread. Has anyone put one on a strap?


----------



## donnytron (Feb 12, 2017)

The Orient Star looks great, but I always feel like pictures make it look a little cheap. I'm wondering if it's better in person, like many watches are.


----------



## mclusky (Aug 26, 2017)

great comparison, both are great value. Hard to beat the Orient Star on this price range, couldn´t find any other with power reserve and under 39mm to compete


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

donnytron said:


> The Orient Star looks great, but I always feel like pictures make it look a little cheap. I'm wondering if it's better in person, like many watches are.


I'll give you my opinion on this but this is in no way a fact as I know there are many fantastic watches around this pricepoint.
I have handled and seen a lot of watches around this price; Tissot models; Frederique constant; Hamilton, Victorinox, Seiko's, etc...

If i put these next to the orient star it makes me feel that the orient star is a higher tier watch (aesthetically).
It's only when you start handling the watch (winding; the weight; knowing it's a mineral crystal) that you'll be like: "oh right, this is a 300$ watch"

This watch tries to fool you that it runs in the 1000$+ and in my opinion it does it very well.


----------



## jacer35 (Jul 10, 2017)

Nexus17 said:


> My vote goes for the Orient Star Classic. Design, features (power reserve), and size are all winners in my opinion. I am actually thinking about purchasing an OS but I can't decide on the dial color. White with silver hands, white with blue hands, black.. they all look good, but I don't want to buy three versions of the same model!


Did you ever buy an OS Classic? I wanted the rarer JDM blue dial version but seeing as the black dial was way cheaper I opted for that instead. Had some issues with accuracy so regulated it and now running at +5s on the wrist. It looks amazing for the price - like a much higher priced Swiss timepiece.


----------

